# Dorian Yates Dishes on Steroids



## d2r2ddd (Oct 10, 2014)

Watch the interview 


Dorian Yates - Effects of Steroids & Health | London Real - YouTube


----------



## zoey101fan (Oct 10, 2014)

He posted this on facebook a few days ago:

I am currently planning an article with M.D magazine where SHAWN RAY , KEV LEVRONE and myself will be openly discussing STEROID use…our own use, experiences, advice as athletes …..What question would you like answered…….oh…try to be serious …or waste time somewhere else!!..


----------



## Phoe2006 (Oct 10, 2014)

We all want to know his real doses not 600/600/etc


----------



## thebrick (Oct 10, 2014)

Ain't that the truth Phoe! I won't judge anyone, just no BS please!


----------



## Alinshop (Oct 10, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> We all want to know his real doses not 600/600/etc



Damn right. Real talk.


----------



## MightyJohn (Oct 10, 2014)

yeah itll be more BS where he lies again


----------



## K1 (Oct 10, 2014)

MightyJohn said:


> yeah itll be more BS where he lies again



The sad thing is there is no reason for him to lie anymore...His stage days are over and he should have no issue with laying it all out there.....


----------



## d2r2ddd (Oct 10, 2014)

he still looks good now!! and is that his wife??


----------



## Phoe2006 (Oct 10, 2014)

Yea he's still on shit. Probably running his cycle he's stating all the time on the interviews lol. He doesn't compete and I understand he doesn't wanna shed negative light on the sport but come on man


----------



## killswitch604 (Oct 10, 2014)

The last issue of MD was really pushing the whole genetics thing with a few articles, and if they were smart, they'd have put this steroid article in that same issue. Although genetics obviously determine one's outcome in the world of bodybuilding, it would be a bit more convincing to the people who don't get it yet to have both subjects in the same issue if they're going to go with the low dose stuff again.


----------



## robertscott (Oct 10, 2014)

IF they're honest about it (and it's a massive IF) then it'll be a really interesting read!

I'm not holding my breath though


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 10, 2014)

d2r2ddd said:


> he still looks good now!! and is that his wife??



He's still maintains a nice physique.


----------



## Sully (Oct 10, 2014)

At a certain point, there doesn't seem to be a win for these guys. They say they used low doses and half the people out there say they're liars. They say they used insane mega doses and the other half says they're liars. They say they used something in the middle and half of each camp calls them liars. 

Why does anyone really care what doses they used anyway? Using the same dose he did isn't going to produce the same result for u that it did for him. There's too much biodiversity out there. No one responds the same way that he did to the same gear. Sweating how much gear he used is an insane waste of your time. Follow his diet protocol, or his workout regimen. Get the same amount of rest he did. Fuck the same kind of hot bitches he did. Any of those things are more likely to net you the results that you want than knowing exactly how much Test he used during his 2nd Olympia prep. 

If we all sweated through our t-shirt as much as we sweat Dorian's "real doses" I bet we'd all look a little more like him.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Oct 11, 2014)

Lol


----------



## rangerjockey (Oct 11, 2014)

I think he was honest in the interview and judging by the picture he stays "on" and eats like a champ.  It would be fair to say he gets his bloods done and still takes his health seriously.  If he was to have health issues related to the RX's , sounds like he would stop.  Most of us would.  In my opinion I like this interview and he has his head screwed on right.  It goes to show you can live our life style safely and for many years!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Oct 11, 2014)

Y'all are delusional I knew I remembered reading this somewhere else supposedly by an old training partner or someone anyways. I've seen this posted somewhere else also

Week 1----2000mg test cyp---150mg dbol/a day
week 1----2000mg test cyp---150mg dbol/a day
week 2 ----3000mg test cyp---200mg dbol/a day
week 3-----4000mg test cyp---300mg dbol/day
week 4 -----5000mg test cyp---no dbol
week 5------3000mg test susp---200mg anadrol
week 6------4000mg test susp---300mg anadrol
week 7-------4000mg test susp---400mg anadrol
week 9-------10,000 iu hcg--800mg clomid
week10-------20,000iu hcg--1000mg clomid
week 11------4000mg test prop---100mg halotestin
week 12------4000mg test prop----200mg hal0
weel 13-------5000mg test prop----300mg halo
week 14-------3000mg test sus-----300mg halo----1000mg masterone
week 15-------4000mg test sus-----400mg halo----1000mg masterone
weekl 16-------10,000iu hcg---1000mg clomid
week 17--------20,000iu hcg---2000mg clomid
week 18--------30 ,000iu hcg---3000mg clomid
week 20---------2500mg test susp---1000mg of fina---
weel 21----------3500mg test susp--1500mg of fina
week 22----------4500mg test susp--20oomg of fina
week 23 ----------5000mg test susp---2500mg of fina
week 24 ----------1500mg test prop-----500mg anadrol
week 25-----------2500mg test prop-----500mg anadrol
week 26 -----------3500 mg test prop----300mg anadrol---1000mg masterone/day
week 27------------1500mg test susp-----200mg anadrol---200mg winng/day
week 29------------1500 mg test susp-----200mg anadrol---200 mg winny/day
week 30 ------------1500mg test susp------100mg anadrol---300mg winny/day

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=34729

As far as sully you're entitled to your own opinion. While the rest of know he's full of shit. If all the other pros have already admitted to cycles like stated above. You're not gonna tell me he won on a little cycle like he's saying now.

I think jj1 posted this so maybe he can elaborate more.


----------



## MattG (Oct 11, 2014)

I cant even imagine being able to handle all of those drugs  thats just off the hook! lol


----------



## Phoe2006 (Oct 11, 2014)

But see this doesn't even include slin and GH


----------



## MattG (Oct 11, 2014)

Yeah i know. Man, just a gram of test, gram of eq, drol and dbol skyrocketed my bp. Looking at 6-7 month cycles with 5x as much gear is just mind boggling


----------



## musclegirl0214 (Oct 11, 2014)

genetics helps along with taking very high doses of aas..if they were honest and told everyone what they did it would take alot of their edge off ..as long as they keep saying they didn't take much..then they fell their greatness isn't lost..
because alot of people are gullible and will believe anything


----------



## robertscott (Oct 12, 2014)

It's just curiousity is all.  I don't want to know Dorian's cycle due to some misguided belief that if I copied his cycle exactly I'd look exactly like him, I'd just be interested in hearing it.


----------



## *Bio* (Oct 12, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Y'all are delusional I knew I remembered reading this somewhere else supposedly by an old training partner or someone anyways. I've seen this posted somewhere else also
> 
> Week 1----2000mg test cyp---150mg dbol/a day
> week 1----2000mg test cyp---150mg dbol/a day
> ...




That would require a TON of ancillaries!  No thanks.


----------



## Daniel11 (Oct 12, 2014)

2 weeks of mc Donald's for 3 meals a day is worse than 12 years of steroid use.   

Lol rad!!!


----------



## amateurmale (Oct 13, 2014)

MattG said:


> Yeah i know. Man, just a gram of test, gram of eq, drol and dbol skyrocketed my bp. Looking at 6-7 month cycles with 5x as much gear is just mind boggling




Im sure these guys have to take some kind of blood pressure meds right?  My BP went crazy on just 350mgs of tren ace while some of these guys are on 4 times that plus grams of other stuff.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Oct 13, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> We all want to know his real doses not 600/600/etc



True dat


----------



## 2000ib (Oct 13, 2014)

*Bio* said:


> That would require a TON of ancillaries!  No thanks.



Yeah, I want to know what ancillaries pros take with these massive doses of gear. Man, I take 75-100 mg drol ed for a week and get the beginnings of gyno !!.


----------



## Derek7X (Oct 13, 2014)

That cycle looks full of ****.
I don't care who you are, nobody has the capacity to inject 40-50cc of test suspension a week and take 400mg of halo a day.

You would be dead in no time, and the PIP would be unbearable. Whoever wrote this is an idiot and full of ****. Trust me, it's all a bunch of garbage.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Oct 14, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Y'all are delusional I knew I remembered reading this somewhere else supposedly by an old training partner or someone anyways. I've seen this posted somewhere else also
> 
> Week 1----2000mg test cyp---150mg dbol/a day
> week 1----2000mg test cyp---150mg dbol/a day
> ...



Phoe, I will have to check out the link when I get home tonight, and I don't have a clue to what Dorian has taken....i've seen about a dozen different cycle proposals and fakes out there over the last decade and a half. 

My only concern with the above is that 1-2 of those compounds in that cycle were hard to get during his reign as Mr. Olympia. For example, when they state "fina," i'm assuming trenbolone acetate because people did not call parabolan fina during that period. The problem with Tren Ace/Fina during the mid to late 90's is that it wasn't readily available in injectible form (after being d/c'd in the early 90's or late 80's....I can't remember....it was available in mexico though before it was d/c'd), and while "fina" refers to the pellets that were available easily at the time, it wasn't until the end of the 90's that guys figured out how to make an injectible from them (depending on you you believe, either Animal or Kneller). Not saying it was impossible, but it is something to keep in mind. 

IIRC, I think during the 90's, Masteron was also not readily available. I am not saying that with much certainty, but I do remember guys from the 90's who posted on these very boardfs, and guys who were in the know, would mention how they wished Mast was still available. 

That said, this is going off memory 20 years ago now...lol.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Oct 14, 2014)

I agree there's a few different proposals I've seen and none of them were 600/600/600 or whatever he's claiming. I guess its just now more of we all know better stop lying to the ones who know the truth type of thing. Is it something I really care about? No ofcourse not I'm gonna sleep just fine either way. Maybe he's trying to protect the bodybuilding society and the younger generations by saying this who actually knows


----------



## MR. BMJ (Oct 14, 2014)

I'd be lieing if I stated it didn't still pique my interest even today

However, in bodybuilding there has always been so many lies and cover ups (good and bad), and even when somebody tells the truth, it is hard to even trust them. It's the nature of the beast especially here in the USA where it is illegal. I know Dorian lives in the UK, or used to, but with money/career/sponsors on the line, they almost have to lie. Obviously he doesn't have to really care now, I mean I don't think people really cares if he used 200mg/wk or 5 grams, as long as it was verified as legit. 

I'll still read/watch it regardless of there being any truth It has alway sjust interested me. 

I think when you get guys together like what is being proposed/planned by the MD article, it's a matter of whether these guys want to admit to using more than the guy next to them, or in this case, their own nemeses. I think there is and always will be the mind-game of "even if I use more, i'll make it seem like I use less than what was needed by my competition." I mean, assuming Dorian used very large doses and the other 2 used way less.....will he want to admit that to them? That has and will always be the biggest question to me when these guys get together. Bodybuilding is a weird sub-culture....some don't care, and others are self-conscious.

What I see happening is them telling the truth on what they used at times, but possibly not what their extremes were. It's obvious that through the many years, many cycles and protocols would have been used....or at least dosages, so they may be telling the truth for a particular time period, but not for other times. It could be already pre-planned on what they will say ahead of time so that each person is in alignment with the other guys....or they can feel each other out and wait for the first person to open up. 

I'm just throwing possibilities out now. lol

We'll see, or at least I will. I'll read/watch it....it will be interesting to see how they go about their answers


----------



## squatster (Oct 14, 2014)

I liked it - he wasn't the nicest guy at the fan booths back in his Hay day but boy did he put on a show - remember I asked him a question about calories - he gave me a wise ass reply- then he laughed at me with his blokes - I went back and forth with him for a bit until the promoter got me out of there - I was half his size but on and crazy - his cave was bigger then me then.what was I thinking going after him - he showed great restraint - wish I had - young and stupid - the other one that was never nice was Mike Quinne


----------



## Derek7X (Oct 14, 2014)

I've already said it before, I'll say it again.

Another Mr.Olympia besides Dorian(between years of 1975-1990), who was smaller(but not TOO much smaller) was on 3-4grams year round. I'm going to ASSUME they both had similar genetics...meaning their genetics kicked butt.

With that being said, I think it is VERY safe to logically conclude Dorian was taking *AT LEAST* 3-4 grams year round, as well as pharmacy grade HGH @ 8ius+ since he has already admitted he used 8iu of pharm GH.

I think really all we need to do, is to multiply his proposed doses by 2x to get more accurate dosages..

Example(comparing his proposed amount vs. what he really used)
750 test -->1500 test
500 deca-->1000 deca
50dbol ---->100 dbol
8iu GH ---->16iu GH
152 tren ---> 300 tren

Looking at a 1500test/1000deca/100dbol ED/16iu GH/300 tren combation does indeed look very believable. 

He has not spoken about insulin use, but it's safe to say he most likely added insulin in there. Regardless of whether he did or did not, his anabolics ratio certainly looks "correct" on paper when looking at the doses multiplied by even 2x. This is not to say he possibly went higher(eg: 2000test/1500deca/150dbol ed/600tren/20iu GH)....but I could actually 100% believe he did in fact just use 3-4grams.

The difference between him and the other Mr.Olympia I'm talking about that had very similar size could have been achieved simply by *using GH*. The person I'm talking about did *NOT* use GH. Dorian DID use GH, and has admitted to it.

Take 3-4grams and add 16iu+ of GH(and possibly some insulin), and voila.

Just my 2cents.

Regardless- I'll 100% tell all of you with a guarantee that the cycle listed above is complete garbage and laughable. It's fake beyond belief.


----------



## squatster (Oct 15, 2014)

Fina would stand for Finaject 30- 50ml
from France in the late 80's early 90'-was pretty available - it was the most incredible thing I have ever done my self
Wow- for 1000mg you would have to take 20 cc pr week seeing it was 50mg pr ml


----------



## Phoe2006 (Oct 15, 2014)

Hey that's the first one o found I know there's upteen million. I can't find one where his ex trainer or someone posted but either way its not what he's saying now


----------



## MightyJohn (Oct 15, 2014)

Damn Derek hitting the nail on the head...old rule of thumb lie for 90's pros was say 1/2 of what You're really on...2 grams test, 5-600 deca & 50-150mg of an oral (depending dball or drol)in the 90s was norm


----------



## Derek7X (Oct 15, 2014)

^^^^ in response to MightyJohn....

Some of the pro's you have to multiply by 3x, possibly 4x IMO.

Example:
Kevrin Levrone . He stated the following cycle:

500 test
400 deca
100 anadrol/ed
50 winstrol EoD

This cycle is laughable at best. I have a very very reliable source telling me they knew Kevin was taking a TON of anadrol. Not 100mg a day, but more like 300mg a day(it could have been higher). During Ronnie Coleman/Kevin's time, Anadrol was *routinely* being used at 300-400 mg, and EVEN UP TO 500MG!!!!! (Think of all the people right now that are shocked because they're scared of a measly 50-75mg a day on their liver,lol).

If we take Kevin's doses, and multiply them all by 3 , since we can rest assured he was definetly on 300+ anadrol:

-1500 test
-1200 deca
-300 anadrol/ED(2.1k grams per week)
-150 winstrol EoD

This comes out to a whopping total of ~5.5 grams per week!!!!

5.5 grams sounds MUCH more likely -- and this isn't taking HGH/Insulin into account. 

It is very believable that he took 5.5 grams IMO. I have a feeling all Kevin did was divide his doses by 1/3rd. I hope to god it wasn't 1/4th...but that is also possible: 2000 test....1600 deca...400 anadrol ED(2800 per week)...200 winny EoD. Sadly, at that size and level, it's not uncommon to use 2k Test/Up to 2K Deca/up to 400 Anadrol ED.....


=/


----------



## MightyJohn (Oct 16, 2014)

Levrone's steroid doses I don't know but a close friend of his told Me he was one of the 1st GH MEGA-Dosers...1 kit of Serostim/week 18iu day


----------



## humpthebobcat (Oct 16, 2014)

Dang reading all this makes me think their guts are just from insane hepatitis from 300mg drol per day and not the gh lol


----------



## lachu543 (Oct 18, 2014)

So two questions is...

Is truth that more gear ( mgs/amount of compounds in one stack ) = more muscles/better look etc. in Your opinion? And the best way to reach Your maximum muscle limit is taking as much as your body is able to hold?


----------



## MightyJohn (Oct 19, 2014)

One thing to keep in mind is the genetically elite/many pros body's handle WAY more side effect free then most of Us...years back when I was running a sports training program with several NFL'ers in it many were on 3000mg of test a week like it was nothing(just assuming 2-3K was the norm)


----------



## musclegirl0214 (Oct 20, 2014)

MightyJohn said:


> One thing to keep in mind is the genetically elite/many pros body's handle WAY more side effect free then most of Us...years back when I was running a sports training program with several NFL'ers in it many were on 3000mg of test a week like it was nothing(just assuming 2-3K was the norm)




alot of the top bodybuilders were actually thin and most are short
and they with the right chemical mix... become elite genetically gifted
bodybuilders..i mean think about it..johnny jackson and branch genetically gifted really.they just work their ass off and have great chemicals..... mean so really what is  a genetically gifted nfler
genetically gifted what does that even mean???


----------



## K1 (Oct 20, 2014)

musclegirl0214 said:


> alot of the top bodybuilders were actually thin and most are short
> and they with the right chemical mix... become elite genetically gifted
> bodybuilders..i mean think about it..johnny jackson and branch genetically gifted really.they just work their ass off and have great chemicals..... mean so really what is  a genetically gifted nfler
> genetically gifted what does that even mean???



I believe Big A said it best...Massive amounts of gear with get you to "PRO" size, your genetics will dictate how you look!

To use your example of guys like Jackson and Warren...Those two are mass monsters no doubt and it is obvious they are on a shit load of gear...Are they part of the genetic elite, I personally do not think so...They could never compete with/beat guys like Ronnie, Jay, Phil, Kai, Ramy...Those are the genetic elite, those are the guys that take the sport to different levels.....

And to touch on MJ's post...Do you really think that any run of the mill gym rat (the majority of us) could take the amounts that guys like Phil, Ronnie, Ramy take, handle the side effects, train as intense as them and end up being as big and proportionate as they are...I highly doubt it...Most of would end up with major injuries and major bodily dysfunctions or death.....


----------



## Phoe2006 (Oct 20, 2014)

K1 said:


> I believe Big A said it best...Massive amounts of gear with get you to "PRO" size, your genetics will dictate how you look!
> 
> To use your example of guys like Jackson and Warren...Those two are mass monsters no doubt and it is obvious they are on a shit load of gear...Are they part of the genetic elite, I personally do not think so...They could never compete with/beat guys like Ronnie, Jay, Phil, Kai, Ramy...Those are the genetic elite, those are the guys that take the sport to different levels.....
> 
> And to touch on MJ's post...Do you really think that any run of the mill gym rat (the majority of us) could take the amounts that guys like Phil, Ronnie, Ramy take, handle the side effects, train as intense as them and end up being as big and proportionate as they are...I highly doubt it...Most of would end up with major injuries and major bodily dysfunctions or death.....


Exactly


----------



## *Bio* (Oct 29, 2014)

I've posted this in the past, but I had an opportunity to talk to Victor Conte back in 2007 at a bodybuilding show.  We hit it off and talked for about two hours.  He told me that he worked with all the top pros during the BALCO era, because they were coming to him for help with micro-nutrition...That's Conte's background.  He had to do blood work for each of them.  He told them that they needed to be honest about their doses so he could correctly assess them.  He didn't specifically name anyone but said that as group, they were on 3 to 5 grams.  He said the one thing they all had in common was cholesterol levels of 300+.  It was during those tests with Conte that Don Long's kidney disease was revealed.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Oct 29, 2014)

I've been so lucky with my tolerance for AAS with sides.  I wish my genetics would  have included the kind of hypertrophy Dorian has/had.  Fucker. LOL


----------

